# Update on 740iL Sport - Buy



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Alright, so process is going and well they sales man showed me a different 740i they have for a few grand cheaper. Here is the pictures:










Its also a 2001 BMW but its a 740i not iL with 97k niles, with sport package and such. This one isn't really as good kept as the iL and well its got minor issues. Interior wasn't super-clean and it was a trade in. Here is what I can tell whats wrong:

- Headrests dont go up and down, can here to motors but they wont move.
- Could have some brake or suspension issue, but not entirely sure.

What do you think, should I go for the 740iL or 740i Sport with less miles.


----------

